# [Game] Mega Choice Pokemafia



## Keldeo (Jun 23, 2015)

The night is silent save for the chirping of crickets. Two travelers, weary from a long day, notice the entrance to the aptly named Mega Evolutionburg. One suggests to her companion that they ask for a room there, but the other says he gets a bad feeling from the place and urges them to leave; they know nothing about the impending mafia takeover, but when the massacre hits the news, they'll be glad they passed it over. 

*All role PMs have been sent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 25, 2015)

Though the Pokemon have yet to discover the presence of any wrongdoing in their town, a few murmurs of "did you hear that scream?" and "almost like a buzz, don't you think?" have already begun to float among the gathered circle. Before long, someone raises the question of where exactly Zero Moment is, just as one of the last stragglers plods in, looking like she's seen a ghost. 

The Pokemon silently beckons the others to the body of *Beedrill* slumped in an out-of-the-way-alley, his wings and abdomen bloody and brutally crushed. Even considering the peculiarities of insectoid anatomy, the segments of his body are splayed in such an awkward position that none of the Pokemon have to check to determine that he didn't survive whatever did this to him. A single trail of odd-looking footprints leads away from the corpse before stopping abruptly, their direction not conclusive enough to say; although they're fairly large, the distance between each smear of blood seems to imply that the Pokemon who made them was trying to make their prints look bigger than they would naturally be. The citizens of Mega Evolutionburg look from one to another, identical expressions of horror on all their faces. Who could have done this, and why?

*Zero Moment (Beedrill) is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 25, 2015)

The obligatory first-post compilation of who chose what:

Mawile: Mega Mawile
Eifie: mega-nium Mega Slowbro
Zero Moment: Mega Beedrill
Superbird: Mega Audino
Altissimo: Mega Absol
VM: Mega Altaria
Lilycolo: Mega Mewtwo Y
Butterfree: Mega Charizard X
JackPK: Mega Diancie
Dar: Mega Rayquaza
Wargle: Primal Groudon or Mega Alakazam
DarkAura: Mega Banette

Large footprints that look like someone was making them intentionally would suggest that we can't take a hint from that, and that anybody (even those of us without feet) could be trying to frame someone with large feet.

On the other hand, the fact that the footprints stop abruptly could suggest that the actual perpetrator has some method of travel (flying/hovering, teleport, etc) that doesn't involve walking on the ground. Or it could just mean the perpetrator was careful enough not to get their feet actually bloody while faking the footprints.

So basically, I don't think we have anything of significance in the flavor to go on, yet.


----------



## Dar (Jun 25, 2015)

Should we try not to jump on an abstain train this time around, or just stick to old habits?

Anyway, I agree that the flavor is not very helpful. Even if someone had an option to frame another player, I'm sure it would be less subtle than flavor text (which only half of players really pay attention to).


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 25, 2015)

Buzz off, Mafia :(


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 25, 2015)

JackPK said:


> Wargle: Primal Groudon or Mega Alakazam


Wargle is Primal Groudon.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2015)

Man, it's weird actually being in a mafia game. I may forget to post and just casually observe...

So, Keldeo, I'm kind of curious. Will we know when someone dies if they're mega evolved or not?

I am also not used to flavour mattering, and it's kind of inconclusive anyway, so I'm not really sure what to think right now. Blah, blah, someone died. Zero Moment is probably a pretty typical choice, since on an activity scale of Flora to 10 (sry Flora) he's near the middle and stuff but not high enough to be the world's most obvious healer target, etc., etc. Therefore, uh, idk.

Also, Jack, I could totally be Mega-nium! You don't know! >:(


----------



## Superbird (Jun 26, 2015)

Speaking of mega evolutions, can we talk about them a little?

I have an action that I can use in both formes, and I have another action I can use as Mega Audino, but I don't have any moves exclusive to my normal Audino forme, so there isn't really much use in me staying unevolved for the time being.

Which leads me to believe that there may be some advantage to staying in normal forme that I don't know about, maybe in someone else's role - for this reason, I didn't mega evolve last night, because I didn't need to use my Mega's action. I'm wondering if any of you feel the same way?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 26, 2015)

lol I have one action that I can use either way. :/


----------



## Herbe (Jun 26, 2015)

> Therefore, uh, idk.


a++

describes my life

Really I don't have any reason to mega up at all, my powers are the same both ways. >:[ I feel cheated.

Maybe some people can only use their basic power without m-evolving?


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, Keldeo did say:



Keldeo said:


> All the roles will have at least one power that can be used in both forms, as well as some or no powers that are specific to one form or the other. The catch is that it isn't reversible: once you Mega Evolve, you won't be able to use any abilities from your normal form.


I dunno if there'd be a drawback for people who don't have normal-form-specific abilities. Maybe there could be powers that specifically target megas or non-megas or something. Or maybe there is just no reason for some people to stay in normal form. After all, in-game there's no reason for Slowbro not to evolve into Mega Slowbro straight away, for it is vastly superior!

... Right?






 ...


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 26, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Will we know when someone dies if they're mega evolved or not?


Yes.


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 26, 2015)

> All the roles will have at least one power that can be used in both forms


(Apologies for the double post, but I'd like to point out that with the way the setup turned out, the above quote isn't actually true, but most people do have one power that's available regardless of their form.)


----------



## JackPK (Jun 26, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Speaking of mega evolutions, can we talk about them a little?
> 
> I have an action that I can use in both formes, and I have another action I can use as Mega Audino, but I don't have any moves exclusive to my normal Audino forme, so there isn't really much use in me staying unevolved for the time being.
> 
> Which leads me to believe that there may be some advantage to staying in normal forme that I don't know about, maybe in someone else's role - for this reason, I didn't mega evolve last night, because I didn't need to use my Mega's action. I'm wondering if any of you feel the same way?


Same for me — I have a power I can use in either forme, and a power I can use as Mega Diancie only. I thought the Mega power looked like the better option for night 0, so I went ahead and mega evolved since there was no apparent downside.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 26, 2015)

I did indeed get Primal Groudon. I only have one action usable in both forms. I suspect there's some hidden incentive to not mega (or revert in my case), and I don't think we should claim if we Mega'd or not in case there are certain moves that only affect Megas


----------



## .... (Jun 26, 2015)

Superbird said:


> I have an action that I can use in both formes,


I can confirm that this is the case for me as well. My other action is Mega-exclusive, though.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2015)

I think we should probably refrain from giving out more information about our roles at this point; we've basically established what we needed already, anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, so, I'm guessing just about everyone has one move that's exclusive to one of their two formes, so that's a thing.

...I'm not really sure what else we can do? It looks like we're gonna have to board the abstain bandwagon if there's nothing else worth noting.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 27, 2015)

Well then, I guess I'll be the one to start that. *Abstain*.


----------



## Herbe (Jun 27, 2015)

Oops, I missed that part (@ eifie like a million years ago)

Sure, I guess we'll *abstain.*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, I guess so. I mean there's no point in me actually voting and bold is so much effort on my phone anyway (though probably less effort than typing those words) but yeah. I'd kind of like to hear from VM and Butterfree just to know that you're like, paying attention, I guess, even if there's nothing to say.


----------



## Dar (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll *Abstain*, but I will say that I didn't do anything last night, because while I do have an ability that can be used in both forms, that ability forces me to Mega Evolve, and I can't Mega Evolve without it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2015)

Eifie said:


> I'd kind of like to hear from VM and Butterfree just to know that you're like, paying attention, I guess, even if there's nothing to say.


I'm here, I've just got nothing useful to say yet.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm here too, and I have one action that I can use in either form. In fact, my role PM doesn't say there is any difference whatsoever between my mega and non-mega form even though it also specifically told me I can Mega Evolve at will, so yeah, there's definitely some hidden mechanic at play.

Eh, I guess I'll get on the *abstain*-train.


----------



## Herbe (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, that sounds similar to what I got, too, Butterfree.

Also with Dar:... I'm confused. So 

a) You can't mega evolve without doing anything else (you have to use your move to m-evolve)

b) Using that move /forces/ you to m-evolve.

Have I got that right?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 27, 2015)

Guys what if like, the mega evolved forms ar emafia and the non mega evolved ones are innocent or something like that


----------



## Eifie (Jun 27, 2015)

Clearly we should all mega evolve tonight to test that theory, right? If it's true, we all win! Except maybe some unfortunate alien or something, you know.


----------



## Dar (Jun 27, 2015)

Lilycolo said:


> Yeah, that sounds similar to what I got, too, Butterfree.
> 
> Also with Dar:... I'm confused. So
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, *abstain*. Let's hope the next day phase is more eventful.


----------



## .... (Jun 28, 2015)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2015)

*Abstain*


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 28, 2015)

As the sun runs its course through the sky, the Pokemon discuss various subjects, from the circumstances surrounding Zero Moment's death to their own abilities and what they did last night. The more wary of the bunch glance from each speaker to the next, looking for any suspicious reactions or statements, but in the end the unanimous vote is to sleep on the killing for another night.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 30, 2015)

Most of the Pokemon awaken the next morning with high hopes for the future, but JackPK's failure to show at the morning gathering rouses their lingering fears again. Indeed, when banging on the absentee's door yields no result, a few of the Pokemon volunteer to break it down and upon entry discover the prone body of *Mega Diancie* across the room from his bed: apparently, his death had occurred before he retired for the night. But in stark contrast to Beedrill's viciously beaten corpse from the day before, there's not a single drop of blood on Diancie's satiny veils, and all the bits of diamond and rock that comprise his body are intact. Instead, the Pokemon find upon rolling him over that both his hands are pressed to his chest, and his face is contorted into an expression of sheer agony, as if he had exhausted some internal reserve of energy.

A quick search of the surrounding documents reveals nothing incriminating; apparently the late Mega Diancie had only kept documentation of his fellow citizens and speculation regarding the circumstances of Beedrill's death. The general mood is grim as the Pokemon head back to the central square, and the question in most of their minds is what JackPK could have been doing, to die solely from overexerting himself…

*JackPK (Mega Diancie) is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 30, 2015)

Posting from bed while zzz, but my first thought was Draining Kiss? And guess who learns it! (Superbird.) My second thought was is there any Pokémon in this game that drains life forces or something, does Banette? I'm too tired to check so maybe I'll just go back to sleep.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 30, 2015)

maybe. Maybe a poison too. Does Diancie learn any moves like Healing wish or the sort?


----------



## Eifie (Jun 30, 2015)

Wargle said:


> maybe. Maybe a poison too. Does Diancie learn any moves like Healing wish or the sort?


Only Explosion, which this was clearly not.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2015)

Eifie said:


> My second thought was is there any Pokémon in this game that drains life forces or something, does Banette?


I don't think so! Unless you count Curse, but I don't even have that move, and going by the flavor text, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't kill way at the beginning of the night phase anyway.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> I don't think so! Unless you count Curse, but I don't even have that move, and going by the flavor text, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't kill way at the beginning of the night phase anyway.


Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I went and looked Banette up and now feel very sorry for it, and it does not drain life forces. Poor Banette, though. :C


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2015)

Ghost-types can still lead productive afterlives without mooching off the living! looking at you, Litwick line


----------



## Eifie (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> I don't think so! Unless you count Curse, but I don't even have that move, and going by the flavor text, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't kill way at the beginning of the night phase anyway.


Oh hey, so I just read the flavour text more carefully and noticed the part about Jack being killed before he retired for the night. It _could_ just be flavour, or just because of the fact that traditionally the mafia's killing action is resolved first, but it seems potentially important. It's a little weird because we had a death as normal the first night, so this doesn't seem like some sort of delayed mafia kill, and Jack's was the only death tonight, so it doesn't seem like some sort of external non-inner-circle-mafia factor either. I wonder if this would mean Jack's night action wouldn't have succeeded last night or something? (I mean, technically if he was just about to retire for the night that would be after he finished everything he had to do that night, i.e. his night action, but when has this part of mafia actually made much sense anyway...)


----------



## Eifie (Jun 30, 2015)

Some other ideas for Jack being killed early in the night:


 Prankster? (Mega Banette?)
 Trick Room? (Slowbro, Mewtwo, Banette, Audino? and Diancie, but)
 Sucker Punch? (Mawile, Banette, Absol?)
 other priority? idk Sucker Punch would be a cooler role power
 ???

idk man this is probably just pointless speculation, but it's fun anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2015)

Do we even have abilities in this game?

Either way, regardless of what happened, the flavor makes me think that something that Jack did unknowingly caused his death. "Overexertion" and all. Or it could be that someone poisoned him on Night 0, and it kicked in last night? But where does that leave the mafia? Did they just not send in a kill, or had their kill blocked or something?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 1, 2015)

Maybe he mega evolved too soon or something...? Or something else to do with the fact that he went and mega evolved on the first night?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Oh hey, so I just read the flavour text more carefully and noticed the part about Jack being killed before he retired for the night. It _could_ just be flavour, or just because of the fact that traditionally the mafia's killing action is resolved first, but it seems potentially important. It's a little weird because we had a death as normal the first night, so this doesn't seem like some sort of delayed mafia kill, and Jack's was the only death tonight, so it doesn't seem like some sort of external non-inner-circle-mafia factor either. I wonder if this would mean Jack's night action wouldn't have succeeded last night or something? (I mean, technically if he was just about to retire for the night that would be after he finished everything he had to do that night, i.e. his night action, but when has this part of mafia actually made much sense anyway...)


...since when is the mafia kill resolved first? In basically every game I've been in, Mafia kill gets _last_ priority - if they kill the inspector, the inspector still gets the results, but dies before being able to share them. The doctor moves before the mafia. Roleblockers, bodyguards, and redirectors move before the mafia.

And honestly, I'm more interested in the part of the flavor you guys aren't talking about - "...kept documentation of his fellow citizens". Would this mean he was inspector? Or maybe Mayor?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 1, 2015)

Superbird said:


> ...since when is the mafia kill resolved first? In basically every game I've been in, Mafia kill gets _last_ priority - if they kill the inspector, the inspector still gets the results, but dies before being able to share them. The doctor moves before the mafia. Roleblockers, bodyguards, and redirectors move before the mafia.
> 
> And honestly, I'm more interested in the part of the flavor you guys aren't talking about - "...kept documentation of his fellow citizens". Would this mean he was inspector? Or maybe Mayor?


I'm talking about the typical algorithm for resolving night actions detailed here.

As for the second part, I assumed that was just talking about how he was the one who listed who had which Pokémon and tried to read into Zero Moment's death flavour.


----------



## .... (Jul 1, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Maybe he mega evolved too soon or something...? Or something else to do with the fact that he went and mega evolved on the first night?


Keldeo did say that she liked how Sinnoh Choice handled forms, so that means that there's definitely a hidden mechanic working against us here. Maybe once you mega evolve, you can only use your night actions a certain amount of times before you've "exhausted some internal reserve of energy", as Keldeo put it.

Or someone just killed him. That's always a more likely possibility.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 1, 2015)

Still not mega-evolved, btw. And my ability is Role Play (though I'm not quite sure how that's fitting for Absol) and I can say what that does if need be but I don't really want to atm lol


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2015)

Mawile;654201Maybe once you mega evolve said:
			
		

> If that were the case, then more people would be dead. Dya really think Jack would be the only one to consistently use his Mega action?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkAura said:


> If that were the case, then more people would be dead. Dya really think Jack would be the only one to consistently use his Mega action?


Actually, that wouldn't really be so far-fetched. We were talking about how there could be a risk to this yesterday, and I think Keldeo confirmed that some roles lose their normal action after mega evolving? Or there could just be limits on certain ones or something, I dunno. I feel like this information is still too vague for us to really get anywhere.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 1, 2015)

But some roles also have the same action in their normal form, and don't gain any other actions.


RE: Abilities, I don't know, I don't have one, and no one has claimed one so... Not sure, looking towards not in the game.

maybe the poison/role block thing worked... but the internal energy source.... I don't know. maybe our moves take energy or PP that we don't know about?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, there's really no reason for anyone to bother claiming to have an ability when it's hardly important.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay, well we're nearly out of time and the hints we've been given still seem too vague for us to really act on, and we haven't really had enough going on for anyone's behaviour to stick out to me. I guess it wouldn't be _too_ bad if we ended up abstaining today, but I think we should really get moving tomorrow.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2015)

Alright then. *Abstain*. Let's hope we'll have something more conclusive to act on next day phase.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 2, 2015)

The discussion today is less spirited than before, but the Pokemon's debate still touches on a variety of topics, including whether the circumstances of Mega Diancie's death held some clue to the killers' identity, and the remaining citizens' own abilities and plans for the night. As the sun goes down over the horizon, the weary Pokemon plod back to their houses, but while some of them are fearful for their own lives, others are plotting when and where their next attacks will take place…

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 4, 2015)

The citizens awaken the next morning, dreading whatever scene surely awaits them in the next absentee's house, and today, they find that said absentee is Eifie. One of the braver Pokemon peers through her window and immediately blasts through the door with an elemental attack. When the dust clears, the Pokemon find the heavily bruised body of Slowbro slumped by her desk, where she had apparently been writing, attacked in seemingly the same manner as Beedrill two nights prior. Her tail-shell bears thick, winding cracks, and a pool of blood surrounds her prone form, from which no footprints lead away, but upon closer inspection, there seem to be traces of blood remaining on the floor. Could the killer have slipped up—literally or figuratively—last night, or was it merely another misdirection?

The previous entries in the notebook Eifie appeared to have been writing in contain no references to obscure mafia plots or the like, but they do contain documentation regarding her fellow citizens. A list of names, recognizable as all of the other Pokemon, had been written out, with "Zero Moment" and "JackPK" crossed out in ink and "Eifie" covered in a smear of blood (the murderer's private joke?) Next to "Butterfree" is scribbled the puzzling sentence "anime?", to "Vipera Magnifica", "meh", and by "Superbird" there's nothing but a row of question marks. Feeling no closer to discerning the identities of the mysterious killers, the Pokemon puzzle over what this cryptic shorthand could mean as they head back to the town square, ready to start the day's discussion.

*Eifie (Slowbro) is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 4, 2015)

:(...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, shit.

I'm... not sure what to make of the flavor text, tbh. But we're gonna have to do something other than abstain today, or we'll just keep dying off during the night.


----------



## Dar (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, due to the fact that I didn't receive my Mega passive ability, I'm guessing we have to have a roleblocker somewhere. The first thing to come to mind is Sucker Punch, but in-game that doesn't cancel the other person's move so idk. Fake Out maybe? Does anyone have that?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2015)

That flavor is... disturbing. Another one that kept track on fellow citizens? But this one seemed to be different? And the kill was more similar to the first one? Hmm, I don't know what to make of it. Maybe there are multiple killing roles in the Mafia, but... it doesn't make sense why.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 7, 2015)

As the day progresses, the townspeople don't make much progress in the way of deciphering Slowbro's mysterious notes, and though several of them call for decisive action against the murderers, no such action is taken. The Pokemon head back to bed at sunset with the distinct feeling that the Slowbro, Diancie, and Beedrill are watching over them, disappointed...

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 9, 2015)

The townspeople awaken one by one, hoping to finally find some clue to the murderers' identities, but what awaits them at the central square is the bloody corpse of *DarkAura*. Some of the Pokemon shut their eyes at the sight, growing queasy: Mega Banette's body has been not battered but instead brutally torn apart, chunks of flesh strewn in a rough heap. The pavement around her has cracked, with several bits of rock scattered about Banette's remains, but this time it seems that the killer was careful enough not to leave any footprints or other obvious marks near the scene of the crime. Outraged, the Pokemon scour the rest of the town for bodies, and upon finding no other absentees, search DarkAura's house for evidence. Rather than any suspicious documents or evidence, they find several implements for focusing Psychic energy, which are taken back to the town square as evidence, and the day's discussion is soon to begin.

*DarkAura is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Herbe (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe she was the roleblocker? Idk what focusing psychic energy would mean, but, since we might have a roleblocker maybe she makes a shield to stop people's actions?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 9, 2015)

My first question is what a Banette needs with psychic energy - it's a Ghost-type, so what psychic attack would it be using?

Trick, Imprison, Dream Eater, Magic Coat, Magic Room, Role Play, Skill Swap, Calm Mind, Rest, Psychic, Telekinesis, and Trick Room. 

Of those I think Role Play is most likely? The good old 'choose one target and use their action on a second target' role?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 9, 2015)

so a bus driver of sorts? Or a redirector, whichever it is here.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, I have Role Play as an action, so idk if two people/Pokémon would both have it. :/


----------



## Superbird (Jul 13, 2015)

So are we just going to let this game die, or are we going to do something about it? Given the size of this game, there are probably three Mafia, and we haven't found any of them yet. And there are eight of us still alive, meaning the Mafia only needs two more kills to win. We can't just sit here doing nothing. Neither VM or Butterfree have said anything for several days. And at least *Butterfree* is usually talkative enough - I would think even more so in a game like this where we can reason based on flavor.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, _none_ of us have been talking, so it's a little weird to just finger VM or Butterfree as potential Mafia since they haven't been talking, eh? :/ I mean we should at least get some people to talk a bit before pointin fingers


----------



## .... (Jul 13, 2015)

For what it's worth, I have nothing to say.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't really think of anything useful to say either.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 14, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed a pattern in the deaths?

Beedrill/Mega Diancie/Slowbro/Mega Banette

Normal/Mega/Normal/Mega


this could just be coincidence, but I don't believe in those.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 2, 2016)

JackPK VMed me yesterday expressing an interest in getting this game wrapped up, even if unceremoniously. It's been so long I don't remember exactly why this game went off the tracks, and I've also lost my GM notes (so I don't have a list of night actions but could compile one if anyone's interested), but I hope this at least provides some closure for everyone. Thanks for participating, and I hope you all had fun while it lasted.



Spoiler: Role PMs



*1. Mawile (alien)*

You are neither innocent nor mafia; upon death, you are revealed as such, but you investigate as innocent when normal Mawile and mafia when Mega Mawile. Your win condition is detailed below. You cannot Mega Evolve at will and instead Mega Evolve immediately after the activation of Fake Tears.

Both of your forms have the passive power *Fake Tears*. Pretending to cry grants you the opportunity to Mega Evolve and fend off an attack on your life during the night, but only once—word spreads quickly through such a small group of Pokemon.

Your Mega Evolution has the passive power *Counter*. Even though you have the means to punish whomever tried to kill you, you'll still need some proof of the town’s wrongdoing. And isn't an attempted lynching just the perfect situation to unleash your Huge Power? If you would be lynched while in your Mega form, your explosive retaliation will kill every other player and win you the game.



*2. Eifie (pseudo-rolecop/bulletproof)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Your normal form has the night action *Mimic*. Perfectly copying one target's techniques allows you to find out the name of the action that they use in the night you target them, including any passive powers active at the end of the night but excluding Mega Evolution.

Your Mega Evolution has the passive power *Shell Armor*. Your sturdy shell will protect you from a powerful hit but then become cracked and unstable; if you would successfully be killed in the night, the kill will be prevented, this power will disappear, and you will be notified.



*3. Zero Moment (tracker/poisoner)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Your normal form has the night action *Pursuit*. Cloaked in dark energy, you're able to follow one player of your choosing and find out whom they target overnight, if anyone. 

Your Mega Evolution has the night action *Poison Sting*. The venom your stingers are laced with is deadly and slow-acting enough to kill your chosen target at the end of the next day phase, rendering ineffective attempts to heal or protect them overnight.



*4. Birdy (mafia/pseudo-strongman)*

You are mafia. You win when all third-party players, if any, are dead, and mafia comprise more than half of the living players. Your fellow mafia is *Lilycolo* (Mega Mewtwo Y), and you may communicate with her outside of the thread. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Double-Edge*. Your merciless attack on your chosen target is guaranteed to be fatal, unless your target is protected somehow.

Your Mega Evolution has the night action *Focus Punch*. Though even more damaging than your other techniques, this annihilating punch requires intense concentration to be executed. If you are targeted by anyone the night you use Focus Punch, your focus will be broken and the attack will fail, but the sheer power of a successful attempt will smash through all protection, including roleblocking, around your chosen target.

Note that both of your actions are factional kill actions, and only one factional kill action can be used per faction per night.



*5. Altissimo (cop)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Role Play*. When you're considered a portent of danger, you're sort of forced to start hanging around people who desperately need scapegoats—and getting into criminals' mindsets has become somewhat of a specialty of yours. By emulating your chosen target's special techniques and mentality, you can discover whether they are mafia or not.



*6. Vipera Magnifica (terrorist)*

You are mafia, but some miscommunication or other has resulted in you not knowing who comprises the main contingent here, and vice versa. This also means anyone who inspects you will find that you're not part of their group (upon death, you will be revealed as a member of the mafia.) You win when all third-party players, if any, are dead, and mafia comprise more than half of the living players. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the day action *Draco Meteor*. While you won't be able to coordinate a factional kill action with the mafia, you can still be useful to them: posting "*Use Draco Meteor on <target>*" in the day discussion summons a storm of meteors that kills both yourself and your chosen target and ends the day, preventing a lynch from happening.



*7. Lilycolo (mafia/vote disabler)*

You are mafia. You win when all third-party players, if any, are dead, and mafia comprise more than half of the living players. Your fellow mafia is *Superbird* (Mega Audino), and you may communicate with him outside of the thread. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Psystrike*. High-grade telekinesis rends apart your target, resulting in instant death if they are not protected somehow, and the great burst of energy accompanying such a tremendous attack will also disable the votes of everyone who visits your target—including you—for the next day phase. If you are roleblocked, the Psystrike will instead disable the votes of you and the roleblocker. (Vote-disabled people are able to post bolded usernames in the thread, but their votes will not count towards the final tally and they will be notified of this.) 

Note that Psystrike is a factional kill action, and only one factional kill action can be used per night.



*8. Butterfree (lover)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Attract*. You've been looking for your Y, and you think one of the Pokemon here might be a match for you… When you use Attract, your chosen target will fall irrevocably in love with your fiery passion and draconic dragonness, and you will be able to communicate with them outside of the thread. However, your bond will be so great that if one of you dies, the other will commit suicide upon discovering the body. If you use Attract on a member of the mafia, your alignment will change to mafia and any other mafia members will be notified. Notably, you are not obligated to use Attract on night zero and it cannot be prevented or blocked, but once used, the technique will disappear.



*9. JackPK (bodyguard/doctor)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Guard Split*. Sharing some of your diamond-hard defenses with your chosen target will protect them from death for one night, but the resulting mental link is so strong that you will die from the strain if the player you protect is indeed targeted by a killer. You cannot use Guard Split in the same night as you use Magic Bounce.

Your Mega Evolution has the night action *Magic Bounce*. Dialing up the psychic aura that you naturally emit allows you to absorb, instead of rebound, one attempt on your target's life. However, the effort to keep such a powerful barrier active means that you cannot use this power on consecutive nights, and if your shield ever comes into contact with another healing attempt, the energies will clash and kill the target instead. You may target yourself with this action.



*10. Dar (vigilante/dreamer)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You cannot Mega Evolve at will and instead Mega Evolve immediately after the use of Dragon Ascent.

Both of your forms have the night action *Dragon Ascent*. Attacking with the billowing winds at your back, you gain the ability to Mega Evolve but will also cause significant damage to one target, killing them if they are not protected in some way.

Your Mega Evolution has the passive power *Delta Stream*. At the end of every day phase in which you are Mega Evolved and alive, your sacred wind current will bring you tidings of either one living person who is guaranteed to be innocent, or three living people, at least one of whom is mafia.



*11. Wargle (roleblocker)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can revert to your Primal form at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Precipice Blades*. Jagged spikes of earth and cooled magma encase your chosen target, preventing them from carrying out any night actions. This ability does not interfere with any actions that may target whomever you protect, however.



*12. DarkAura (redirector/doctor)*

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead. You can Mega Evolve at will and in conjunction with any action.

Both of your forms have the night action *Trick*. An illusion and some psychic mumbo-jumbo allow you to fool your first target into using their action on your chosen second target instead of whomever, if anyone, they originally targeted. You cannot use Trick in the same night as you use Magic Coat.

Your Mega Evolution has the night action *Magic Coat*. Forming a protective barrier around your chosen target will block one attempt on their life overnight. If your shield ever comes into contact with another healing attempt, however, the energies will clash and kill the target instead. You may target yourself with this action.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 2, 2016)

Every now and then for the past few months I considered reviving this by blowing myself up, but I didn't want to risk being _that terrorist_ who blows up the mafia by mistake.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 2, 2016)

Aww, so there was no mechanic that would have specifically targeted only Megas or only non-Megas? That was a really clever assumption midgame; I had been hoping it was right.

You totally should've done it, VM.


----------

